
Technical Papers Every Programmer Should Read (2011) - tosh
http://blog.fogus.me/2011/09/08/10-technical-papers-every-programmer-should-read-at-least-twice/
======
kazinator
The name Luca Cardelli, one of the authors of one of the recommended papers,
rings a bell: Modula 3 guy.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modula-3](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modula-3)

------
auggierose
It's 11 papers.

~~~
notduncansmith
If you read it, he explicitly mentions that the LISP paper doesn't count.

